# Macro Squamigera



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Using my 40mm macro at its closest focus point 1:1 reproduction.

This male sat posing


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

:flrt:


Absolutely God damn stunning snake, and some brilliant photography too! Hats off to you, buddy! : victory:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

you have too much time on your hands....................damn you man flu.:whistling2:


----------



## D.tregarth (May 5, 2011)

Do you sell your photos?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

D.tregarth said:


> Do you sell your photos?


if its not tied down its for sale!


----------



## D.tregarth (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a website displaying these photos, and how much do you sell your prints?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

D.tregarth said:


> Do you have a website displaying these photos, and how much do you sell your prints?


I use smugmug.com for my photo hosting so if you do a search for Slippery42 you'll find me!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

wow that is an amazing photo sir!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I use smugmug.com for my photo hosting so if you do a search for Slippery42 you'll find me!


Good to know, might just purchase a print.
Beautiful photo.


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's an awesome pic!


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

yet again stunning mate real nice!!!


----------

